# Ropy brine



## mowin (Dec 9, 2015)

I mixed up a gal of pops brine on Dec 3rd. for a boneless pork but. I started with a clean food grade bucket with lid. I actually washed it twice.  
Yesterday when I went to give the ham its morning stirring,  I noticed a little bit of slime... today it was _much worse. 
I removed the ham, and rinsed it for several minutes in cold water.  I cleaned and washed the bucket out several times before mixing up a new gal of brine.

Is it common to get ropy brine in six days? An indication of something going bad?  It smelled ok. No foul smell from the ham or brine._


----------



## foamheart (Dec 9, 2015)

It is not uncommon. Dave has a really good antique explaination I am guessing he'll share. I don't know but I would guess its a glucose, sucrose, sweetener thingie. yes its happened to me before and like everyone's first sighting it scared me. I didn't think I wanted to eat that slimie ol'bacon. LOLBut you'll be ok.

The only times I have seen it was when I was dealing with unusual sweeteners like la large quantity of pure maple syrup or molasses.

<Chuckles> 

It'll be Ok.


----------



## mowin (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks for the reassurance,  Foam.  It's definitely looked nasty.  Hams swimming in a new batch.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 10, 2015)

Ropy brine, from what I've read, comes from brown sugar etc....   processed white sugar is not supposed to turn ropy UNLESS there is contamination...













RopyStringyBrine1.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Dec 10, 2015





.. ..













RopyStringyBrine2.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Dec 10, 2015


----------



## foamheart (Dec 10, 2015)

See I told ya, Dave saved all the papers articles from when they were crossing the country in the covered wagons when he was a kid.

<chuckles>


----------



## mowin (Dec 10, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> See I told ya, Dave saved all the papers articles from when they were crossing the country in the covered wagons when he was a kid.



Thats why he's so dam good with this stuff...:biggrin:


----------

